# Medication to improve sex drive



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can teh doctor prescrive something to boost sex drive, I am not depressed just lost since birth of twins.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Crazy,

Congrats on your beautiful twins  Unfortunately sex drive is something that often suffers after such a life changing event   As you say you probably aren't depressed but just knackered; like most new Mums. Sex drive should return once you feel less tired and more in control of your life but it could take a while. If you are concerned about it then do speak to your GP but, personally, I think it's unlikely they would be willing to prescribe anything for it. Nothing to stop you asking though.

Hope you feel back to normal soon 

Maz x


----------

